# Is there anything better than a linksys wrt54g?



## LoneReaction (Apr 11, 2009)

I have an aging linksys wrt54g (version 4), flashed with the latest tomato firmware. 

Is there any wireless routers out there that is better than the wrt54g? I torrent alot, so a router that can handle many connections effortlessly would be great!

Cheers


----------



## alucasa (Apr 11, 2009)

I think there are, but most of newer devices advertise Wireless N as their selling point plus Gigabit Ethernet, so if you can't benefit from that, I think you should stay with your current one.


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 11, 2009)

hows tomato stack up against openWRT + X-Wrt? thats what i use... i have a v2, it has 32mb of ram and that allows for more connections... honestly? i don't think your going to find anything thats gonna perform better, it'l let you route a lot of traffic and if tomato is as good as openWRT then you are not gonna ever slow it down or crash it.. setting torrents and other large data transfers to bulk in QoS helps, i don't get lag in my games that way even bandwidth is in use.

whats your avatar from? got a link to a full version?


----------



## LoneReaction (Apr 12, 2009)

My avatar is a character from the anime, Hayata no Gotoku! Got the picture from deviant art. Link

I used DDWRT and other firmwares before (that was like 2 years ago) before I finally setted on tomato. Really like it's interface, and it's performance is similar to DDWRT. Will try out openwrt when I have the time!

Looks like the home networking industry hasn't really changed much..


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 12, 2009)

I've heard alot of good things about tomato, i hear its much better than DD-Wrt, dd-wrt sucks


----------



## thebeephaha (Apr 12, 2009)

I love Tomato.


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 12, 2009)

how compatible is the uPnP in tomato? i recently got a good daemon for whiterussian going, its compatible with *everything* yay, that has been a problem for me the last few years, especially with messenger, more recently with xbox360


----------



## LoneReaction (Apr 17, 2009)

Hmm, there hasn't been a problem regarding upnp for me yet. Maybe you might want to give tomato a try?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 17, 2009)

LoneReaction said:


> I have an aging linksys wrt54g (version 4), flashed with the latest tomato firmware.
> 
> Is there any wireless routers out there that is better than the wrt54g? I torrent alot, so a router that can handle many connections effortlessly would be great!
> 
> Cheers



WRT600N


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 18, 2009)

rev 1.0 Broadcom4705@300 MHz
rev 1.1 Broadcom4785r2@300 MHz
they each have 8mb flash and 32mb ram, looks like DD-WRT supports it, it doesn't look like openWRT does, since it has 32mb ram expect it to only be able to handle the same amount of connections ours already can, expect that the 300mhz clock on the [otherwise exactly identically performing cpu] to add another 10mb/sec or so in general routed traffic.

the big upgrade here is if you like 802.11N, all tho a bad side would be that i don't think tomato supports it and i'm sorta pretty sure that openWRT doesn't either


----------

